# Frischer Fisch



## Tate (20. November 2016)

Ich will mal eine Frage in Runde werfen. Es geht um den Verzehr von fangfrischen Fisch. Ich habe dort verschiedene Meinungen gehört. Eine ist das Fisch direkt aus dem Wasser das beste ist was es gibt und eine andere das man ihn kurz, 1-2 Tage auf Eis legen soll. Angeblich das sich das Eiweiss aufspalten kann. Soll also den Effekt des Reifens, wie es unter anderem bei Rind und Schwein ist, bringen. Ist eine Version richtig oder gibt es für verschiedene Fischarten Unterschiede und somit beide Aussagen richtig?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Frischer Fisch*

Es sind aus anderem Grund beide Aussagen richtig:
Geschmackssache

Ich persönlich finde absolut frischen Fisch am besten.
In meiner Lehre hatten wir direkt neben der Küche ein Becken mit immer so 20 - 30 Forellen drin - wurde erst bei Bestellung a la minute geschlachtet.

Verzieht sich der Fisch nicht und die Haut platzt nicht beim braten oder blau machen, dann isser nicht frisch, sagte mein Chef damals.

hat mich geprägt.

In meinen Augen kommt bei uns in Europa das "Märchen" (persönliche Meinung von mir) vom gereiften Fisch daher, dass die Fischer gerne auch noch älteren Fisch los werden wollten.

Nicht umsonst wird aber auch für Stäbchen der Fisch direkt gefrostet - ist nix mit reifen. 

In Japan solls was geben, wo sie Fische nicht ausbluten lassen und dann reifen lassen - soll Delikatesse sein...

Würde ich sicher probieren bei nem vertrauenswürdigen japanischen Kollegen), aber ich bevorzuge grundsätzlich möglichst frischen oder direkt gefrosteten Fisch.


----------



## u-see fischer (20. November 2016)

*AW: Frischer Fisch*

Ich habe mal gehört, dass man bei Fisch warten soll, bis sich die Leichenstarre löst, dann wäre Fisch am besten.

Die Leichenstarre löst sich bei Fischen sehr unterschiedlich, bei Fischen mit einem hohem Fettgehalt löst sich die Starre schneller als bei Fischen mit geringem Fettgehalt.

Obs stimmt, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (20. November 2016)

*AW: Frischer Fisch*

Ich hab auch immer geglaubt, man müsse den Fisch 1 Tag ruhen lassen, bis ich ein Video gesehen habe, wo Horst Hennings auf einem Angelkutter die Makrelen direkt auf'n Grill gelegt hat...

Heute richtet es sich einfach nach praktischen Gründen: Wenn ich einen Fisch mit nach Hause nehme, gibt es den direkt zum Abendessen, oder am nächsten Tag zum Mittagessen. Je nach Zeit und Laune


----------



## Andal (20. November 2016)

*AW: Frischer Fisch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde absolut frischen Fisch am besten.
> In meiner Lehre hatten wir direkt neben der Küche ein Becken mit immer so 20 - 30 Forellen drin - wurde erst bei Bestellung a la minute geschlachtet.



Grad bei Forellen finde ich sie sollten die berühmte "eine Nacht auf Eis" verbracht haben. Sie lassen sich dann einfach angenehmer tranchieren und essen, als die, die sich in der Pfanne verzogen und verbogen haben. 

Wenn man den Fisch nach dem Schlachten wirklich sofort entsprechend kühl und hygienisch lagert, tut das der Frische keinen merklichen Abbruch.

Man müsste mal eine blinde Blindverkostung machen, ob da wirklich einer den Unterschied schmeckt.


----------



## angler1996 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Frischer Fisch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es sind aus anderem Grund beide Aussagen richtig:
> Geschmackssache
> 
> Ich persönlich finde absolut frischen Fisch am besten.
> ...



Stäbchen und frischen Fisch zubereiten zu berreiten hat nix mit einander zu tun, m.E.
 schmeiß mal nen frischen Hering ( fangen und ab in die Pfanne zum Braten ) dann platzt der Hering auf, am nächsten Tag passiert das nicht mehr
 das ist aber von Fisch zu Fisch unterschiedlich und je nach Zubereitungsart auch  fangen und Kochen ; Forelle blau etc.
 Da hat es einfach eine Verallgemeinerung gegeben im Laufe der Zeit den Fisch einen Tag ruhen zu lassen.
 #Unabhängig davon schmeckt auch der aufgeplatzte Hering super ( wer in 500 km von der Ostsee mal an die Fischtheke geht reicht den Unterschied)
 Gruß A.


----------



## daci7 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Frischer Fisch*

Bin ganz bei Thomas - zu frisch gehts nicht. Am liebsten aus dem Wasser direkt auf den Tisch!


----------



## Zander Jonny (20. November 2016)

*AW: Frischer Fisch*

Ich schmecke da keinen Unterschied.
Wie Andal schon schrieb lassen sich die Fische besser Händeln wenn sie 1-2 Tage liegen,allerdings habe ich schon so oft filetiert das das kein Problem ist.
Und wenn er gerade aus dem Wasser kommt und dann in die Pfanne, pack ich am Anfang während dem Braten ein Topf auf die Filets das sie Plan in der Pfanne liegen und sich nicht zusammen ziehen.


----------



## sprogoe (20. November 2016)

*AW: Frischer Fisch*

Ein einmal durchgefrorener Fisch hat nach der Zubereitung eine festere Konsistenz als frischer.
Das finde ich bei Räucherfisch sehr wichtig. Kann ja jeder mal ausprobieren, gleichzeitig einen frischen und einen zuvor gefrosteten Fisch räuchern. Ich glaube, anschließend will man nur noch gefrosteten Fisch räuchern.

Siggi


----------



## Andal (20. November 2016)

*AW: Frischer Fisch*

Zwei Fischarten sind aber vom Haken in die Pfanne undschlagbar.

Makrele, die Filets der Länge nach halbiert, gewürzt und fittiert. Das gibt geniale Knusperfischlocken.

Dorsch, als Fischg'röstl. Die Filets auf schön knusprigen Speck Bratkartoffeln garziehen lassen und alles durchschwenken. Der Fisch zerfällt sofort in feine Scheibchen und mischt sich perfekt mit den Kartoffeln.


----------



## René F (20. November 2016)

*AW: Frischer Fisch*

Ich würde das auch nicht verallgemeinern.>Es kommt sicherlich auf die Fischart und vielleicht auch auf die Zubereitung an.

Hecht(filet) z.B. kommt bei mir immer einen Tag in den Kühlschrank. Zander lieber richtig frisch.

Forelle hatte ich nur einmal direkt aus dem Wasser, in Schweden am Strand gegrillt. War die leckerste Forelle, kann aber auch an der Gesamtsituation gelegen haben |supergri

MeineRäucherfische waren bislang immer vorher eingefroren.
Wenn ich Fisch einfriere, dann nur noch vakuumiert, das macht auch einen Unterschied.


----------



## angler1996 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Frischer Fisch*

ja, de geht's aber wie bei Stäbchen um Teile des Fisches, nicht um nen ganzen und um unterschiedliche Zubereitungen, wie z.b Räuchern. Ich würde keine Forelle frisch gefangen räuchern, die nicht ein paar Stunden in der Luft hing zum Trocknen ( Heringe genaau so) die nehmen doch gar keine Farbe an


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (20. November 2016)

*AW: Frischer Fisch*

Zu Makrele: Da habe ich mal in einer Reportage über einen Koch gesehen, dass er die Makrelen direkt vom Fischer holt und Wert darauf legt, dass sie vorher auf keinen Fall mit Süßwasser in Kontakt kommen dürfen, weil dadurch eine chemische Reaktion entstehen würde, die den Geschmack der Makrele verändert. (Sie schmeckt dann so, wie wir sie aus dem Laden kennen).

Waschen tut er sie in der Küche nur mit Salzwasser und verarbeitet sie direkt frisch (und eben nicht auf Eis gelegt = Süßwasser)

Habt ihr davon schon was gehört bzw. ist da was dran? Es könnte auch erklären, warum Andal sie direkt gegrillt am Liebsten mag


----------



## Andal (20. November 2016)

*AW: Frischer Fisch*

Die allerbesten Makreln waren und sind immer noch die aus dem Fjord. Sofort kehlen, so schnell wie möglich filetieren, im Meerwasser spülen und dann auch gleich verarbeiten, sprich braten, grillen u.sw.

Frostware hier im Binnenland kann da nicht im entferntesten rankommen, wobei die nicht schlecht sein muss, aber sie hat einfach geschmackliche Defizite zu frisch aus dem Wasser!


----------

